# Newbie Advice



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I do know that everyone's tastes are different, but I was wondering if we could pull together a list of five or so moderatly priced boxes that newbies may consider as starters for their humidors. At any rate, it should generate some good discussion.

I'll start it off:

Bolivar Coronas Extra
H. Upmann Mag 46
Partagas Cabinet Shorts
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Romeo & Julietta Churchill
Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes
San Cristobal El Morro


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Lamar said:


> I do know that everyone's tastes are different, but I was wondering if we could pull together a list of five or so moderatly priced boxes that newbies may consider as starters for their humidors. At any rate, it should generate some good discussion.
> 
> I'll start it off:
> 
> ...


Maybe we could try define moderately priced first? To me "moderately" priced might be $160-225?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Maybe we could try define moderately priced first? To me "moderately" priced might be $160-225?


alright, i'll try some.

*robusto*
PSD4 - one of the best robustos out there, if not THE best

*hermoso 4*
VR Famosos - darn good, also a different flavor from the partagas' that are close to the same size.

*pc*
boli pc - very good, also gives an insight to the strength and flavor profile of some of the bolis out there.

*corona*
monte #3 - i really like this cigar. bigger, better version of the popular MC4, but not so big as the #2 (or pricey).

*piramide*
Dip/MC/H.Up #2s - since we're talking reasonably priced, i didn't include the great ELs in this size.

*campana*
San Cristobal La Punta - i have yet to have one, but they get great reviews. i can't wait to get some though.
BBF - seems like everyones favorite from this size, and they can be had for less than $200/box. good flavor, pretty darn strong.

just a few of the more popular cigars/brands that i've had (for the most part).


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Good thinking Lamar!

Bolivar Corona Junior
Le Hoyo du Depute Cabinet 
Punch Royal Selection No.12
Partagas Corona Cabinet
SLR Petit Corona Cabinet


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey not a bad list Greg, I am surprised no one has listed any Minutos yet...so I will......

SC El Principe $121 shipped
Parti Short $125 shipped
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas $109 shipped
Boli Coronas Jr $125 shipped

No I have yet to try the RASCC or Boli CJ, however I have heard great things about both.

Another Robusto size to consider is the Boli Royal Corona $165 shipped.

:z


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well Okie beat to the Boli CJs....I was too bust looking up prices


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

....as a resident newbie, my advice would be to stay away from habanos all together, especially if you dont like credit card debt. 

joe


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

good posts.

I've actually started to look at the reviews on top25 then check prices at some vendor sites.

I do wish there was a way to try them out before buying, but such is life. I just haven't been real impressed with the construction of the few I have tried (other than the MC#3), I don't really care too much about the burn but the draw is a problem for me personally. I really enjoy the taste though, very different from NC.

I'm thinking about the Mag46.. someday.. soon


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not pointing away from top25 on purpose, but some of the people that i've seen review on the cuban cigars ALWAYS give them low ratings... maybe they have something against cuban cigars, don't know how to store them, or something...

there's another site i use to read reviews as well. it's only cuban cigars though. you can select by size or by brand. i find it fairly helpful, just like top25. would be a great place to look around for a newbie (like me).


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

IHT said:


> not pointing away from top25 on purpose, but some of the people that i've seen review on the cuban cigars ALWAYS give them low ratings... maybe they have something against cuban cigars, don't know how to store them, or something...
> 
> there's another site i use to read reviews as well. it's only cuban cigars though.


Thanks for the link. Looks interesting.

I don't pay all the attention to the actual number rating on top25 as much as I do the comments. The Flavor, Value and Experience ratings are _very_ subjective, however "harsh, one dimensional metallic taste with a tight draw" let's me know to run the other way.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats is a great site. That is the only site I use...unless they don't have what I need. Then I use top25

:z


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

KingMeatyHand said:


> however "harsh, one dimensional metallic taste with a tight draw" let's me know to run the other way.


you just described 95% of all domestic cigars...


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

IHT said:


> you just described 95% of all domestic cigars...


Possibly, although I do enjoy different cigars from different countries.. maybe I've lucked out and hit the other 5% a bit 

One other thing.. isn't domestic a subjective term? Since it means indigenous to a particular country (in my case the USA), I don't think I've ever had a domestic cigar. Just one of those "cigar-speak" things that's bothered me for no reason.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The term "Domestic" to me, means cigars that can be bought in the States.(Not Cubans) The majority are Dominican,Honduran,and Nicuraguan.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Seems that I missed this string altogether while I was in the midst of moving.
Great discussion here. Brings to mind a good friend of mine and Veek's, an established wine connoisseur who's getting into cigars. He's tried different cigars and gravitates towards the more full bodied full flavored ones, but still being a relative newbie he prefers short smokes (that's all he's able to handle at this time).
Other smaller & less expensive cigars that I'd recmend would also include:

*Cohiba Siglo I * -- a small powerhouse of flavor
*Punch PC del Punch * -- a connoisseur's cigar
*SLR PC * -- Not for everyone but highly appreciated by its fans
*Trinidad Reyes * -- a real great Trini in a short smoke
*Cuaba Divinos * -- a nice little Cuaba that I find packed with flavor
*R&J Corona * -- a bit on the milder side but a great short stick w/ all the R&J taste
*VR Famoso * -- A nice herbal like med. bodied stick but full of flavor & complexity
*Hoyo de Dieux & du Prince * -- Rel. inexpensive great cigars of the Le Hoyo line

On the cheaper but still good side, there's:

*Quintero Londres Extra * -- Not a bad cheap smoke & very flavorful*
*Partagas Culebra * -- machine made & a bit harsh, but packs flavor
*Flor de Cano Selectos * -- A good cheap smoke that I keep in stock by the box full (current inventory: 7 boxes).**

MoTheMan

* Use to like the Brevas more, but :c the blend was changed a few years ago & it's just not the same anymore. :fu***
** Great to take to parties especially when people want to try ISOM's & you don't want to risk giving your best only to see someone throw it away
*** Hey! That's the first time I've used :fu *[LOL]*


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*** Hey! That's the first time I've used :fu *[LOL]*[/QUOTE]

Such vulgarity! Just kidding. Glad to see you back Mo. I like all the cigars you mentioned. A must try in the Le Hoyo line also is the Du Roi. Very full and complex for such a small smoke. (5 1/2X42). Is the Petit Punch Del Punch different than a regular Punch petit? Iv'e got some Punch petit's from a 98 cab that are smoothe and woodsy in flavor, but not a lot of complexity or strength. Don't you hate it when they change blends! :fu


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Such vulgarity! Just kidding. Glad to see you back Mo. I like all the cigars you mentioned. A must try in the Le Hoyo line also is the Du Roi. Very full and complex for such a small smoke. (5 1/2X42). Is the Petit Punch Del Punch different than a regular Punch petit? Iv'e got some Punch petit's from a 98 cab that are smoothe and woodsy in flavor, but not a lot of complexity or strength. Don't you hate it when they change blends! :fu


Hey,

Thanks for the feedback Fredster. I'll definately want to try the de Roi (yes Virginia, there is something that this Santa Claus hasn't tried -- LOL)

My story with the Punch PC is this, a couple of years ago while in Europe I pre-ordered a box of Punch PC but when I picked it up it said Petit Corona del Punch on the box (50), so that's been my exposure to that vitola in the Punch line. You, or some of the other herfs may be able to help me here, because I've done some research on this cigar (guess I'll now be heading back to Min Ron Nee for more info), and in some books, the PC and the PC del Punch are talked about interchangeably. I always thought that they were different cigars but what do I know.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Fredster. I'll definately want to try the de Roi (yes Virginia, there is something that this Santa Claus hasn't tried -- LOL)
> 
> My story with the Punch PC is this, a couple of years ago while in Europe I pre-ordered a box of Punch PC but when I picked it up it said Petit Corona del Punch on the box (50), so that's been my exposure to that vitola in the Punch line. You, or some of the other herfs may be able to help me here, because I've done some research on this cigar (guess I'll now be heading back to Min Ron Nee for more info), and in some books, the PC and the PC del Punch are talked about interchangeably. I always thought that they were different cigars but what do I know.


I threw the cabinet box out when I got down to just a few and don't remember what it said on it. I think it just said Punch Petit coronas though. I'll do some checking on them also.


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

Will everyone please stop producing these lists! Just when I think I am reducing my "must buy" database, another one of these lists come out and I have to add more entries rather than take them out!

Just out of interest, is everyone else as sad as me as to keep an excel spreadsheet of cigar inventory plus the 'must buy' list?!

Rodster


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

The Rodster said:


> Just out of interest, is everyone else as sad as me as to keep an excel spreadsheet of cigar inventory plus the 'must buy' list?!
> 
> Rodster


Yup! Got a *couple* of excel sheets along with a memory of different inventories and price lists (across the USA & world) running through my head . . . kid you not. [I'm a pretty sad case -- LOL]


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fredster - I define "domestics" the same way as you do.
.
Motheman - Great list. Smaller cigars usually are cheaper cigars and you have named the tastier ones. As far as Robustos: PSD4, Epi #2, Rass, ERDM are a few reasonably priced.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fredster - I define "domestics" the same way as you do.
> .
> Motheman - Great list. Smaller cigars usually are cheaper cigars and you have named the tastier ones. As far as Robustos: PSD4, Epi #2, Rass, ERDM are a few reasonably priced.


Bolivar Royal Coronas are tied for first with the D4's for my fav. robusto. I also think the J.L.#2 is a great robusto for the money. I like the ones I've had recently, better than an Epi2 or E.R.D.M


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mo and Fred:
What is the final word on the Punch PC? 
Does Punch make 2 different PC's with different names?
I thought this was just one cigar and that it fairly full for its size/class.
Please update me, because I am going to buy this soon and I do not want
to buy the wrong cigar.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Mo and Fred:
> What is the final word on the Punch PC?
> Does Punch make 2 different PC's with different names?
> I thought this was just one cigar and that it fairly full for its size/class.
> ...


According to Mitchell, they are one in the same. Iv'e always felt they were closer to Med than full, but who knows. Sometimes you get cigars that are blended lighter or fuller. I've only had one cab from 1998. They were a nice med-bodied cigar, good construction. Had a nice predominately woodsy flavor. I would probably opt for an S.L.R. petit, or one of the LeHoyo series smokes over the punch. Just my $.02


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Seems that I missed this string altogether while I was in the midst of moving.
> Great discussion here. Brings to mind a good friend of mine and Veek's, an established wine connoisseur who's getting into cigars. He's tried different cigars and gravitates towards the more full bodied full flavored ones, but still being a relative newbie he prefers short smokes (that's all he's able to handle at this time).
> Other smaller & less expensive cigars that I'd recmend would also include:
> 
> ...


Mo, great list! I particularly liked the cheaper ones you recommended, it is always good to know some of these for everyday smokes!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Wetterhorn said:


> Mo, great list! I particularly liked the cheaper ones you recommended, it is always good to know some of these for everyday smokes!
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Thanks Wetterhorn. Always good to get feedback.

Had to do some research to get bak to you with the question on the Punch PC.
I stand corrected here.
The cabinet box I have has Punch PC written on it, not Petite Corona del Punch as I had stated earlier. I contacted the place where I obtained it and their inventory says PC del Punch, which is what I had ordered. I also researched in a couple of books, (Min ron Nee & del Tedesco) and I believe that Mitch (SmokeyMo -- the first Mo, I'm the second -- LOL) is right, they are one & the same cigar.

The PC that I now have generally starts out rather harsh, bland, & one dimentional, but by half way it's classic "Punch" with a lot of flavor, complexity, & strength. Smoked one at the SoCal herf last weekend and it was pretty tasty.
Bruce, I know that you've smoked at least 1 that I gave you. Do you concur with this flavor profile?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, Master MO.
I concur with your analysis.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> Yes, Master MO.
> I concur with your analysis.


GAWD! Now you make me sound like a Yoda!! [ROFL]

I got the "Do you concur" from the movie _Catch me if you can_.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

MO is the master... Yoda, now there's an interesting comparison!


----------

